# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  طريق الشهادة     !!!!!!!!!!

## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*قصيدة طريق الشهادة ........ جابر الكاظمي*



*طريق الشهادة*


*ظـعــــن الاحـــــرار بـــــالمجد ســــــار
مـن المدينه لكربلا
يـــــسطع انـــــــوار بــــــالمــجد ســـار
* * *
طـلع من ارض المدينه لكربلا ظعن أبو اليمه
ويـاه انصاره وبنينه واهل بيته فروع عصمه
والظــــعن يـمشي بجلاله وبالمجد عيّن القمه
راي أبـــــو الســـجاد انطـوه بـــــالظعن يــــمشي لنـينوه
وســـــلّمه لعـــــباس الــلـوه قـــــائد ومـــوصوف عزمه
صــــاحب الجــــود مـــــــركز الــــزود
واتـكفّل بنات النبي
مـــــن الـــــديــــــار بــــــالمجد ســــــار
* * *
عــالظعن فـــوگ المــحامل حايمه گلوب الهواشم
ورايـــــة العـــــباس بـــــيها ضربت استار الفواطم
وزيـــــنب ابــهودج النور مطوّگه ابّيض الصوارم
شــــموس الكـــفاله ساطـعه وزيـــــنب ابـــــعفّه مـبرگعه
ليــــــله ويـــــه الأكبر طالعه ورمـــــــله مـــتكفّلها جاسم
وتـــــزهي الـخدور بــــــهودج الـــنور
وحسين ظل اعلى الظعن
شــــــابــــح انـــظار بـــــالمــــــجد سار
* * *
حسين شاهد هالظعينه وياها روح القدس تسري
وســــمع اصــوات الشهاده بجنّة الفردوس تغري
جمع انصاره وبنـــــينه وصـاح الكم أكشف امري
صــــوت أبــــــــو اليمه مرتفع وللخطــــبه هاشــــم تسمـتع
صــاح ادري جسمي ينصرع وتســـحگ الخياله صدري
وگــــــوم الانـــــذال تــــــسبي الـــعــيال
وظعـــن اليتامه باليسر
بيـــــن الاشـــــــرار بــــــالمجـــــد سار
* * *
حسيـــن مــــن تمّم خطبته وبالورع وضّح الفكره
لنّه يسمـــع صـــــوت عالي يمثّل انصاره والعتره
صــــاحوا احــــنه وياك نمضي وحتماً نتمّم الثوره
انـــصاره صـــاحوا يا شهم إمضــــي بمــــسيرك لا تهم
انـــــصارك بـــــحرب وسلم وبــــالدمه لديــــنك نــنصره
احــــــنه مـــــاشين لـــــنصرة الــديـــن
اوجّهـنه للطف بالظعن
نحيــــــي الافـــكـار بــــــالمجــد ســــار
* * *
حســـين مــن شاهد صحبته وياه للتضحية اتعاهد
وشاف اهــــل بــــيت النـــبوه عازمين براي واحد
صـــــاح هـــــذا الــــيوم يـــــوم البيه اظهار العقايد
هـــــاليوم يــــــوم التـضحيه هــــــاليوم نـــــيل الامــــــنيه
نـــــدحر جــــيوش الـطاغيه ونــهدِم عــــروش المفاسد
بـــــالــــوفه نـــسير ونــــدري شيصير
دمــــنه يسجّل هالنصر
بحــــــكم الاقــــــدار بـــــــالمـجد ســـار
* * *
وصــلت ظعون الرساله ودخلت ارض الغاضريه
والگـــــمر نــــصّب خـــــيامه ووگف بحدود الثنيه
صفّـــــت انــــصار أبــو اليمه وگابلت گوم آل اميه
حــــالة الـــــعسكر تـنوصف سبــعين ضــــد سبعين الف
وآل الرســــول بـهالوصـف شـــــــاهره سيـــوف المنيه
بـــــالابـــــه تــروح تـــــفتـــدي الروح
قــائدها سبط المصطفه
بجـــــيش الابـــرار بـــــالمــــجد ســـار
* * *
دخـــلوا بــــوسط المــــعاره وضحّوا الارواح بيها
شــــاف أبو اليمه انصـــــاره بالرمال مچـــــــفنيها
وشـــــاف اهـــل بيت النبوه بفيض دمها مغسليها
واعـــلى النـهر راعي العلم
والــــنار تـــــسعر بـــــالخيم
وانـــصاب أبــو اليمه بسهم
سهــــم المـــثلث بـــگلب حســـين وگلوب الفواطم*

----------

